# Pics from a PONTIAC ONLY car show



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I went to a local car show this morning. There were some VERY NICE Pontiacs there......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

More......Moderators, Sorry if there is a better way to post these.....feel free to combine them, or yell at me! arty: Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

More......


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What a classy group of classic ponchos!

The drool meter went off the scale.

I really love the early GP's. Style and muscle. Like me in a tux. lol.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!....make mine look like a hoopdy...., some SWEET pontiacs there...and the bitch of it is when Eric shows up next year they will be drooling over his....arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There were some outstanding Firebirds, Catalinas, a sweet 69 GP, and others. My engine builder, Richie Hoffman (black 67 GTO,lawn chair) got a trophy. There were about 60 cars there..... A real nicely done show..:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, Eric. They're all awesome rides. I see you found a couple of '68s. First time I've seen one with a tri-power. A wild looking dual quad too. Really like that '66 maroon vert.....


----------



## Claymation19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Very cool Eric - looks like a great time!

Thanks for putting up the pics!


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Great photos! Looks like a blast.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> There were some outstanding Firebirds, Catalinas, a sweet 69 GP, and others. My engine builder, Richie Hoffman (black 67 GTO,lawn chair) got a trophy. There were about 60 cars there..... A real nicely done show..:cheers


Thanks Eric, ENJOYED, Will sent you PM have a favor, Les


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice pics!!
I want Jim to sign my GTO.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Remove your glove box door and send it to him with a note saying "Please sign me"....and return to......:lol::cheers Eric


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Eric Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!....Les..:cheers..:seeya:..:cool.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Les, Enjoy!....eric


----------



## tekheavy (Nov 15, 2010)

That's my green '68 in the second post, second picture. Thanks for posting. There definitely were a lot of nice rides at that show.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes there were! I had a good time at that show....bought a "67 GTO length" of 50/50 raffle tickets and didn't win!!!:lol: That is a sweet 68 you have!!! Eric


----------



## tekheavy (Nov 15, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes there were! I had a good time at that show....bought a "67 GTO length" of 50/50 raffle tickets and didn't win!!!:lol: That is a sweet 68 you have!!! Eric


Eric, do you live in the area? If so, every Saturday around 5pm till darkness there's a nice cruise-in at the Stop and Shop in Smithtown. I'll be there tonight. Stop by if you can.


----------



## rustorod (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Nice selection of GTO's.


----------

